# Add one more to the family :)



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

I showed the pistol to my wife this morning, she said it was a cute little thing... but it didn't look like something I would enjoy shooting. So I took that as a "NO, you can't have it. Little did I know she went back to the shop and purchased the "cute little thing" for me and slipped it to me as desert after supper! Gotta love a woman that loves guns


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Keepers..*

Good looking litte pistol you got there Draeger. Looks like it will do a fine job for packing. Besure and let us know how it shoots. Now don't forget to get that great lady of yours a nice little present. The special ladys we have are far and few between.:smt023 Good luck with your gun.

Best Baldy.:smt1099


----------

